#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Commercieel medewerkers Banque Chaabi du Maroc

## BCdM

Banque Chaabi du Maroc S.A., Bijkantoor Nederland met binnenkort filialen in Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Utrecht, Den Bosch en DenHaag is op zoek naar ervaren commerciele medewerkers. 

Als commercieel medewerker treed je zelfstandig op bij de advisering en verkoop van bank- en verzekeringsproducten aan particulieren en zakelijke clinten. Je kunt resultaatgericht inspelen op de behoeften van clinten en houdt rekening met de specifieke kenmerken van de diverse doelgroepen en weet je in complexe werksituaties te handhaven. Je kunt ook goed omgaan met ICT-hulpmiddelen. Je beoordeelt productaanvragen en handelt de uitwerking daarvan zowel klantgericht als administratief zelfstandig af. 

Je takenpakket bestaat (niet limitatief) uit:
 verkoop van en advies over financile spaar-, leen- en verzekeringsproducten 
 beheer van bestaande relaties 
 ontwikkeling en uitvoering van pr-activiteiten

Ben jij een topper? Een gedreven en bevlogen uitblinker met MBO+ werk- en denkniveau die het bancaire vak verstaat? Dan ben jij wellicht degene die wij nodig hebben. 

Beschikt je over:
- Minimaal MBO+/HBO werk- en denkniveau 
- Pro-actief en commercieel ingesteld 
- Kennis van financieringskennis 
- Kennis van bankproducten -en diensten
- Flexibele, klant- en teamgerichte werkhouding 
- Relevante werkervaring in de dienstverlening
- Goede beheersing van de Nederlandse taal, en bij voorkeur een tweede taal, zoals Marokkaans (Arabisch en/of Berbers)

Reageer dan door je brief met motivatie en CV te sturen naar [email protected]

----------


## M<I>C

En wanneer gaan ze open?

Wat gaan ze aanbieden, gaan ze functioneren als bank? verzekeringen, hypotheken enzo...

Jullie hebben geeneens een site in nederland, zelfs niet in belgie.

Wat maakt dit bedrijf zo leuk om te werken dan?

S.A. is helemaal geen ondernemingsvorm in nederland, dus wat word het?

Staan jullie al ingeschreven?

Vreemd dat je een telfort.nl mailadres hebt en niet eens je naam en toenaam vermeldt.

----------


## BCdM

Geachte vragensteller,

Bij deze wil ik je allereerst bedanken voor het stellen van deze nuttige vragen. Ik zal proberen het eea te verduidelijken.

Ten eerste is het belangrijk om te weten dat BCdM een Franse bank is met een vergunning in Frankrijk, vandaar S.A.. Het Nederlandse BCdM zal fungeren als een bijkantoor, een filiaal van de Franse bank. De Nederlandsche Bank N.V. heeft het bijkantoor genotificeerd in Nederland en zijn sinds januari 2008 als zodanig ingeschreven in het Wft-register (zie www.dnb.nl). 

BCdM zal in Nederland in eerste instantie vanuit vier filialen (Amsterdam, Utrecht, Rotterdam en DenHaag) haar diensten aanbieden aan de Marokkaanse gemeenschap en een ieder die een relatie heeft met Marokko (in 2009 zal het filiaal in Den Bosch haar deuren openen). Wij zijn op dit moment druk bezig met het voeren van gesprekken met de architect en de aannemers om vast te stellen hoe lang zij nodig hebben om mooie en toegankelijke bankshops te kunnen bouwen. De verwachting is dat de deuren van onze bankshops ultimo dit jaar te kunen openen. 

Uiterraard is een website van groot belang om de onderneming te kunnen promoten. Wij zijn daar druk mee bezig. Toch hebben wij gekozen om daar niet op te wachten en de deuren zsm te openen. Wij verwachten in de loop van 2009 de website te kunnen lanceren.

Ik hoop een ieder hiermee voldoende te hebben geinformeerd.

Met vriendelijke groet,

BCdM

----------


## bougeluk

Vertaling van de terminologie van Banque Chaabi du Maroc voor in NL opgegroeid 2de generatie. Dit ter voorkomen van teleurstelling en frustratie 

treed je zelfstandig = zeer bureaucratisch te werk gaan: traag, lui en luister vooral naar de baas

behoeften van clinten= mensen zoveel mogelijk geld aftroggelen en als zij hun geld nodig hebben werp zo veel mogelijk drempels op 

klantgericht= Banque Chaabi/ Mikom oua ilayna

Ben jij een topper? Een gedreven en bevlogen uitblinker: ga vooral solliciteren bij ABN AMRO/ RABO/ SNS/ Fortis enz
Dan ben jij wellicht degene die wij nodig hebben= om van je een bureaucraat te maken van het ergste soort

Pro-actief = vooral naast de feiten blijven lopen. Want achter de feiten lopen levert heel wat 
Reageer dan door je brief met motivatie en CV te sturen naar [email protected]=vooral niet doen. Want voor je het weet, heb je groot spijt

----------


## kiddas

Hallo,
Kunt u mij meer informatie geven over bcp. Zoekt u mensen met bank ervaring ? en wat voor ervaring ? is het particulieren ? private banking , zakelijk, e.d .
Gaat bcp ook bank producten hier in NL aan haar klanten aanbieden ?
Blijft het oude management in Nl actief ( Abdi, youssef en nog anderen)
Gaat de bank aan alle nl financile wetgeving ( reporting,mot, cao ...) houden ?
wil u graag alleen maar mensen met MA achtergrond of is dat niet van belang
alvast mijn dank

----------


## bougeluk

> Hallo,
> Kunt u mij meer informatie geven over bcp. Zoekt u mensen met bank ervaring ? en wat voor ervaring ? is het particulieren ? private banking , zakelijk, e.d .
> Gaat bcp ook bank producten hier in NL aan haar klanten aanbieden ?
> Blijft het oude management in Nl actief ( Abdi, youssef en nog anderen)
> Gaat de bank aan alle nl financile wetgeving ( reporting,mot, cao ...) houden ?
> wil u graag alleen maar mensen met MA achtergrond of is dat niet van belang
> alvast mijn dank


Er zijn dus gedreven en bevlogen uitblinkende toppers tussen ons.

----------


## mis86

hebben jullie ook part timers nodig

----------


## kiddas

> Er zijn dus gedreven en bevlogen uitblinkende toppers tussen ons.


Hallo,
wat dacht je dan ? als de Amerikanen een zoutje van hebben gemaakt .er blijft een ding over de 3e wereld banken komen hier de boel herstellen m.n. Chinese, turken en waarom niet Marokkanen ?
Ik heb een vraagje aan u : waarom zijn de meeste ma zeer negatief over de Marokkaanse banken ?

----------


## BCdM

Geachte vragenstellers,

Bedankt voor uw interesse. Ik zal proberen bulletsgewijs antwoord te geven op de gestelde vragen.
Laat ik ten eerste duidelijk maken dat deze vacature niet bedoeld is voor de Marokkaande bank BCP (Banque Centrale
Populaire). De vacatures moeten ingevuld worden voor het Nederlandse bijkantoor van Banque Chaabi du Maroc, de Franse vergunninghoudende bank.

BCdM gaat zich in het begin voornamelijk bezig houden met retail, dus productenaan particulieren, later zullen wij door marktonderzoek moeten vaststellen of andere segmenten interessant zijn voor BCdM.

BCdM is in Nederland genotificeerd door De Nederlandsche Bank en zal zich houden aan zowel de Nederlandse als de Franse wetgeving (financiele en intergriteitswetgeving).

Als antwoord op de laatste vraag van Kiddas, nee het is niet noodzakelijk dat je Marokkaans achtergrond hebt om bij BCdM te kunnen/mogen werken.

Ik zou zeggen, stuur je CV op en dan laat ik je zsm weten hoe en
wat.

*Ik vraag hierbij een ieder die vragen wil stellen over deze vacature om zijn of haar mail direct te richten aan [email protected]*

----------


## alkindy

Ik zal nooit voor die graaiers werken

----------


## mo-mo

Sallam Mr. 

jou email adres klopt niet.
Ik kreeg laatst een persoonlijke email adres van jou, maar die klopt niet! :potver: 
Je weet nog wie ik ben. ( je bezocht mij op mijn werk (ABN AMRO BANK)

Wil je contact met mij opnemen?

alvast dank.

----------

